# AnnaBanna's First Contribution (~BBW,~WG, Erotica)



## AnnaBanana (May 9, 2007)

Aye, I don't know. I've never even written a fantasy story, though I think of them enough.

Perhaps one story may be about a chick who keeps wanting to shed some pounds, but her skirts and pants just keep getting tighter, and she keeps trying to suck in her stomach artifcially with tight corsets and stomach/hip/thigh slimmers, so frantic to keep wearing tiny sized clothes, but what can she do? She wants to look in the mirror and see a slim body, all sleek with spare muscle, but her reality is different. Whenever she smells a good old fashioned hamburger, or gets a hankering for a millk shake, or hot fudge sundae or french fries, her body betrays itself. Her vagina grows huge and warm, she becomes orgasmic with each new bite of food. She hates herself afterwards, and keeps trying harder and harder to make resolutions, consisting of not eating between meals, drinking lots of water, on the hour every hour to stay feeling full. She is trying to tame something, her body, suck in her fat, supress her appetite. She wants to wear a size 4. Her body wants to be horny, and stay horny. Her body gets horny by smelling food and indulging in this natural function of eating and orgasiming. She is ready to swear off all sex, with herself and others, give up being horny to maintain a slim body. Little does she know, the more her breasts swell, fill up her bra, and start pushing out, the more she tries to suck in an every expanding belly, hide it, barely breathing, the rounder her hips become, and the tendancy to fill to maximum her clothing until it revolts on her, the hungrier she is becomming. It is driving people hornily mad around her. The harder she fights her growing, bulging body, the more unavoidable pounds she packs on. The more pounds she packs on, the more sex hormones her body produces. The more hormones produced, the more the fat cells hold onto fat, and the more fat the cells hold onto, the more they want to grow. Imagine, the biofeedback to the thyroid and stomach acids, the more she is compelled to eat and eat. The more she eats, the tighter her clothes get, and the tighter her clothes get, the more her nipples and vagina are stimulated. And the cyle she tries to control with all her might, is a cycle with a gravitational pull that is self propelling.

Fat cells do more than just "hold" or "let go" of fat. They have, in a sense, a mind of their own. If the body does not feel big enough, or sense a famine, such as what is artificially provided by dieting, in that, the cells read that the body is in "famine" mode, the more the fat cellls willl hold onto fat. Hold onto it, produce and store hormones that also trigger the body's own development of additional fat cells, which can happen at other points of the life cycle, not just childhood. Also, these same hormones can direct the thyroid and parathyroid on where to hold the body's metabolism, in other words, how quickly the body burns off calories. Add to this, fat cells can directly increase appetite, both in frequency and amount it takes of eating to satiety, sex hormones do alot, and if you're getting horny all the time, it could be your fat cells are tired of the way you've been living and mistreating them!

So here is our girl, who forever, unhorny and unsexual, and maintaing a size 4 effortlessly, can barely squeeze herself into a size 10. Her little ribbon of love handles has finally broken free of her corset, and damn, she has to go plunk down for a larger one at the local sex shop. She is so uncomfortable with the growing gut, but as much as she tries to hide it, and vows to work it down, when she smells food, her lips get hot, and she is prisoner to her fat cells.

And so it goes with our girl, size 12, size 14, where she levels off. A coworker finally asks her out for a date, unable to contain himself any longer, admiring this chubby lady in the too tight clothes. They start dating. He goes out of his way to ask her out and plan things during the active hours that she goes to the gym or on walks. He is always careful to show up at her house in the morning with three thousand calorie vanilla shakes, after her breakfast and on her way out the door to work. Of course, this leads to more sex, and more sex to more food, and she is powerless to stop her own urges. At the end of the day though, what was once scary (losing ones flat chest and skinny hips) has turned out to be a body fullfilling experience. Now, she wears hand tailored corsets, just for the fun of having them pop off breasts and tummy!

And every size she reaches is her new personal smallest size, for whenever she falls back to old ways and decides to diet, she only can lose what she will gain back twice the amount of.


Anna


----------



## hydraman18 (May 10, 2007)

Needs a little refinement, but a good start. why don't you try writing it yourself, though? One thing that all these stories that different people post here is that they often reflect personal fantasies, and this seems to be one of yours. Go on, give it a try!


----------



## AnnaBanana (May 11, 2007)

hydraman18 said:


> Needs a little refinement, but a good start. why don't you try writing it yourself, though? One thing that all these stories that different people post here is that they often reflect personal fantasies, and this seems to be one of yours. Go on, give it a try!




Glad to hear it is a good start! But not to fool you babe, this short story sketch is written of my own hand, produced of me. I will see what I can't flesh out of it.


----------



## Observer (May 11, 2007)

I think what is being suggested is that what you have thus far is a description of the plotline for a story - not yet a story itself. 

I agree that as the proposer you should also be the author. Go for it! And don't be surprised if additional ideas and even complete digressions occur as you go.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 12, 2007)

I find the best stories are the ones that seem to write themselves - ie the plot doesn't always seem to be the most straightforward or logical, because partway through what the author planned gets usurped by some new idea.


----------



## AnnaBanana (May 16, 2007)

I am ditching this one for now, so I tried a new one!


----------

